# In need of a MP3 headphone



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking everywhere but have not found what I need. Headset needs to be like a doctor's stethoscope...ear buds will fall out when I'm on my Harley.


----------



## Ra97oR (Oct 7, 2011)

Price range?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Price range?



Not too concerned with price...I would just like to be able to find one haha! 

EDIT: Just found a few on Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L8580A/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel like you'd have to turn the volume sky high to hear anything over the wind noise which might not be the best thing in the world for your ears.  Do you go w/ a helmet or just eyewear?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

get an IEM, 

those wont fall off even if you jumping and running around.

i suggest you get a Sennheiser IE8 or Westone 4


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> get an IEM,
> 
> those wont fall off even if you jumping and running around.
> 
> i suggest you get a Sennheiser IE8 or Westone 4



Neither of those fit the criteria and I'm not giving that much for any headphone, even if it were for Jesus himself.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I feel like you'd have to turn the volume sky high to hear anything over the wind noise which might not be the best thing in the world for your ears.  Do you go w/ a helmet or just eyewear?



Half-helmet worn at all times. Something like these might work:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XFSPPK/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XFSLH2/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004477D0K/?tag=tec06d-20

In the event they didnt work out for the bike I would still use them otherwise and not have a small fortune tied up in them.  I have no clue as to the quality of either, but I would assume they would at least equal the cheap buds that came with the MP3 and that would be sufficient for me.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

Westone 1 should sufficient, 
its cheap too


----------



## qubit (Oct 7, 2011)

There's no such thing as an "MP3 headphone". This myth is just marketing BS propagated by the manufacturers - headphones are all the same in the way they work. Same with speakers, by the way.

The only thing you have to decide is if the particular model fits your price range, sound quality and functionality.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Half-helmet worn at all times. Something like these might work:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XFSPPK/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XFSLH2/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...



+1 for full-time helmets!  I'm sporting a full face arai profile for mine haha.  of the three on the list I would scratch the sony's from it.  That plastic bar near the buds looks like it would crush into your temple and cause cerebral hemorrhaging when you put a helmet on haha.  

I've not heard of maxwell, but it looks like either or those 2 models would work


----------



## Funtoss (Oct 7, 2011)

V moda crossfade!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just ordered the Phillip's set...will see how they fare under the Harley's weight.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 7, 2011)

keep us posted as to how they work for ya!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

im pretty sure, this is very comfortable, and wont get caught inside a helmet.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

Around the ear would bother me...ears not inside my half-helmet anyway.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

okay, get something like the Sennheiser CX200 or the Creative EP630
both are quite cheap and sounds great


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 7, 2011)

^ See post # 12...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

oh, didnt see that.
well, congrats on the purchase,


----------

